# AirDroid works with Fire unrooted 6.2.1



## monkey1911 (Jun 10, 2011)

I saw the AirDroid app on the main page today and gave it a try. Works great with both my Tbolt and the Fire. Lets you load apps from your computer over wifi and also manage files over wifi, send/receive SMS, view contacts, ETC. So far with the Fire it's really only good for managing files and apps over wifi.

market link: https://market.andro...mFpcmRyb2lkIl0.


----------



## little812 (Sep 4, 2011)

Will this work if rooted, CM7?


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

little812 said:


> Will this work if rooted, CM7?


Why not try it and find out? I cant see how it could possibly damage your fire to try.


----------



## monkey1911 (Jun 10, 2011)

It runs on my thunderbolt which is cm7 so I don't see why it wouldn't run on a cm7 fire.

Sent from Thor's hammer on a bolt of lightning.


----------



## BrandywineITS (Dec 27, 2011)

little812 said:


> Will this work if rooted, CM7?


Yes, it works flawlessly on a rooted Kindle Fire installed with CM7. I installed the app from Marketplace and accessed the Kindle via the wireless network from my desktop browser. Transfered a few APK's and then installed them at the Kindle. VERY nice program. Thank you Monkey1911 for the tip.


----------

